# Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet



## willmalwassagen (2. Juli 2017)

Der Verband hat seine Satzung und Finanzordnung fertig. Die Unterschriften sind da. Diese Woche geht alles zum Gericht zwecks Eintragung. Es wird nicht beantragt als Naturschutzverband anerkannt zu werden.Die Homepage folgt demnächst.
Da wird der Verband seine Satzung vorstellen und das Modell, was er wie für die Angler bieten wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*

cool, sag denen, wir veröffentlichen alles für Verbände und Vereine kostenlos


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es wird nicht beantragt als Naturschutzverband anerkannt zu werden.



Damit hat der Verband das gleiche Mitspracherecht in Angelegenheiten von Natura2000 wie der Kleintierzuchtverein Hintertupfingen.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*

Verfahrensrechtlich stimmt das! 

Das heißt aber nicht, dass Du nicht doch durch Herstellung der Öffentlichkeit genug Aufmerksamkeit und dadurch "Mitsprache" bekommst!
"Wenn Du keinen Krach machst, dann wirste nicht gehört!" 

Das ist eben "AußerParlamentarische Opposition"!

Aber wer sagt eigentlich, dass Naturschutz immer nur im Sinne von NABU, BUND  etc zu verstehen ist?
Kann man also gleichwohl auch in verfahrensrechtlicher Hinsicht den anerkannten "Naturschutzstatus" anstreben


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*

Du musst zur Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband dies als Hauptpunkt in der Satzung haben. Und wer soll einem kompetenten Verband, der vielleicht Angler mit Hegeverpflichtung vertritt eine Mitsprache verwehren? Einfach sachlich an der richtigen Stelle mitreden, dann wird man auch gehört.
Die Konzepte zur Duchsetzung der Anglerinteressen stehen schon.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*

Wäre vielleicht ganz interessant einen älteren Verband, wie den AV-NDS anzufragen, inwiefern sie von der Anerkennung profitieren.
Jedenfalls finde ich es sehr gut, dass es Leute gibt, die eine Alternative zum LFV bieten möchten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*

Zudem:
Der jetzt real existierende LFV B-W, das sind Naturschützer -  für was?

Zum Angler schädigen und Lachse züchten?

Den aktiv (im Gegensatz zum erwähnten AVN) haben sie MIT diesem Status ja noch nix erreicht für Angler ausser Schädliches und Versagen für teuer Geld..
Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangeln, Kormoran, Wasserkraft - überall versagt...

Auch im jetzigen DAFV sind nicht alle LV Naturschützer (der Rheinische z. B. nicht), der DAV war früher auch keiner und besser und anglerfreundlicher als der damalige, naturschützende VDSF.

Klagen kann zudem eh jeder Betroffene, dass man Infos auch ohne den Status bekommt, beweise ich oft genug, indem ich Infos früher als die Naturschützer vom DAFV bekomme (grins, oder wenn 2 Wochen später wie bei den Angelverbote AWZ, sie dann trotzdem noch früher verstehe)..

Ich warte in Ruhe, was da kommt, was die wollen, wie die sich positionieren, was sie dann konkret (draus) machen...

Schwer im Sinne der Angler ist kaum, besser zu sein als der real existierende, überteuerte, Lachszüchtende und Fischmobil spazieren fahrende Naturschutzverband 
Landesfischereiverband B-W...

(ohne diese abwerten zu wollen) *selbst eine Vereinigung singender Klofrauen würde mehr für Angler und das Angeln zu Stande bringen als der LFV-BW mit Naturschutzstatus..!!*

In dem Sinne an den neuen Verband:
Immer ran und machen! 

Uff schwäbisch:
bassd scho.....



PS: 
Zudem gefällt mir der Name, nicht so impotentes schützergeprägtes "Sport- und Angelfischergedönse" - ein richtiger  Verband fürs Angeln auch namentlich! 

Lobenswert zumindest schon die Namenswahl!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*

Hallo miteinander,

 wie ist denn da eigentlich der Stand der Dinge?
 Kann dazu jemand was sagen?

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. August 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*

Dauert länger wie geplant. Da es eine "moderne" Satzung geben soll, speziell  in Punkto Mitbestimmung  und Stimmrechte muss da doch noch der Rechtanwalt  einiges umformulieren.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*

Hallo,

 wird das noch was mit dem neuen Anglerverband? Kommt der Rechtsanwalt mit der Satzung nicht zu Rande oder gibt es neue ungeahnte Probleme?

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## rustaweli (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*

Steht der Plan der Neugründung noch?


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*

Ja, der Plan steht noch. 
Aber trotzdem stellt sich uns inzwischen die Frage, für wen sollen wir das überhaupt machen? Versuche mal 10 Angler an einen Tisch zu einem wichtigen Thema zu bekommen. Dann gibts 10 Meiningen, die alle unversöhnlich sind. Oder versuche mal sowas wie Solidarität zu bekommen. Im Forum sind viele dafür. Was tun will eigentlich niemand und bezahlen für etwas ausser für Angelgerät geht gar nicht. Mal was lesen wie ein Sachbuch oder wissenschaftliche Arbeiten und auch mal akzeptieren scheint auch ein NoGo zu sein.
So, und jetzt finde mal Leute die freiwillig dafür ein Verbandsamt übernehmen und auch noch Ahnung vom Geschäft haben.

Was immer alle vergessen, der Verband ist die Summe der darin befindlichen Angler und ihrem Engagement.

Wenn jetzt viele Verbände sch.....e sind, dann lest den letzten Satz nochmal.
Wir erleben momentan in anderen Angelegenheiten null Solidarität, egal ob Verbandsangler oder Nichtverbandsangler. Wir stehen mit 15000 € Anwaltskosten da, profitieren werden alle Angler in Baden Württemberg und von allen angeschriebenen Vereinen um Unterstützung hat keiner geantwortet.
Da scheint es eher angeraten, den Blick nicht über die Vereinsgrenzen gehen zu lassen sondern seine eigenen Angelegenheiten zu regeln.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Landesverband Angeln Baden-Württemberg gegründet*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ja, der Plan steht noch.
> Aber trotzdem stellt sich uns inzwischen die Frage, für wen sollen wir das überhaupt machen? Versuche mal 10 Angler an einen Tisch zu einem wichtigen Thema zu bekommen. Dann gibts 10 Meiningen, die alle unversöhnlich sind. Oder versuche mal sowas wie Solidarität zu bekommen. Im Forum sind viele dafür. Was tun will eigentlich niemand und bezahlen für etwas ausser für Angelgerät geht gar nicht. Mal was lesen wie ein Sachbuch oder wissenschaftliche Arbeiten und auch mal akzeptieren scheint auch ein NoGo zu sein.
> So, und jetzt finde mal Leute die freiwillig dafür ein Verbandsamt übernehmen und auch noch Ahnung vom Geschäft haben.
> 
> ...



Nur, wenn man selbst die Gründung eines Vereines oder Verbandes angeht, dann merkt man, in welche Zwickmühlen man schnell gerät. 

Da wundern sich einige, warum ein Verein oder Verband nicht konsequent gegen etwas bestimmtes vorgeht. Er kann das manchmal nicht, weil einfach unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema vorhanden sind. Geht der Verband in die eine Richtung motzen die Anderen, geht er in die andere Richtung, motzen wieder andere.... er soll aber beide Seiten vertreten.

Beste Beispiele sind Besatz, C&R, Mindestmaße, Fangbegrenzungen, Mitgliedschaften in anderen Verbänden und vieles mehr.

Solange sich die einzelnen Angler untereinander in einem Verein oder Verband nicht einig sind, solange hat der Vorstand ein Handlungsproblem. Geht er doch in eine bestimmte Richtung, drohten die Gegner mit Austritt, bedeutet höhere Beiträge für den Rest, das wollen die auch nicht, also fügen sich diejenigen, die vorher dem Vorstand gefolgt sind und treten von ihren Forderungen zurück und dementsprechend macht der Vorstand nichts, weil er dann alle gegen sich hat.

Es ist einfach ein Problem unserer Gesellschaft, dass die Meinungen zu weit auseinander gehen und zu wenig Einigkeit herrscht.

 Und Freizeit opfern will erst Recht keiner.


----------

